# ozempic



## Kathy1960 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello everyone - I havent been on here for ages!  Hope you are all getting on ok.  Have any of you heard of ozempic or had any experience of taking it?  My hba1c has crept up to 59 and my diabetic nurse has suggested that I start to take this in addition to metformin.  Apparently, it's a weekly injection (not insulin).  Any comments would be much appreciated. 
Thanks guys - Kathy x


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 14, 2019)

Never heard of it, but webmd has this https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/search?type=drugs&query=ozempic which seems helpful. (Along with the leaflet that you'll get with the drug.)


----------



## SuzannaHarriet (Aug 24, 2019)

I've been taking it since June for pre-conception, weight loss and diabetes management. 
I've just started the 1mg maintenance dose and honestly it is working. After my first dose I felt sick for the whole week but had no symptoms with any subsequent doses. I've lost 6.5lbs in 2 months which isn't huge but it's made a difference.
A weekly dose is great because I was taking victoza before and it was killing my stomach. 
Since starting the ozempic my basal has gone down from 160u to 120u and I now inject 1u of bolus per 8g of carb as opposed to the 4g I was injecting for before! 
I have heard horror stories about people being sick for months while on it though...everyone's different!
Good luck if you try it.
Oh, and my HbA1c has gone down from 198 pre insulin, to 98 pre ozempic, to 51 at the moment.


----------



## Mandymoo (Aug 29, 2019)

Glad to see you are doing well with it. I am about to start but read a lot of horror reviews now it’s made me nervous. My nurse said nausea for 3weeks, if it is that I can live with it


----------



## Lairyfairy (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all, been ‘absent without leave’ for a while too ... but I have been taking Ozempic one dose per week for 3 months now, starting with .25 first month, .5 for second and 1.0 last month.  I have had quite a lot of the side effects but the worst have been nausea, acid stomach and diahorrea (worse than usual).   Have been to doctors today about the acid stomach problems as they are affecting my sleeping and have been prescribed meds but have only taken the first one today.  Don’t know how my HbA1c is on this new med as it will be taken in a couple of weeks but the upside is that I have lost 15lbs in the past 3 months which I am thrilled about so I hope I can continue on it and my appetite is considerably reduced.  I am wondering if the acid probs could be due in part to my lack of a gallbladder so acid drips into the stomach all the time or so I was told.  I am also eating main meal at lunchtime where possible and no later than 5pm at other times.  Hope it helps.  If anyone has any suggestions on how to tame this new beast I would be most grateful. X


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 4, 2019)

If you are having problems after gall bladder removal, eating a low fat diet will ease it. There are medications such as cholestyramine which will help as well. (Tips from the Pancreatitis Forum)


----------



## Peter Agambar (Feb 20, 2020)

I started ozempic a couple of weeks ago, so still on the 0.25 dose.  However,  the side effects of sulphur belching, flatulence and constant diarrhoea are severe.  Do these alleviate over time, or is there any point in continuing with it.  My daily BS is getting more stable


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Peter Agambar said:


> I started ozempic a couple of weeks ago, so still on the 0.25 dose.  However,  the side effects of sulphur belching, flatulence and constant diarrhoea are severe.  Do these alleviate over time, or is there any point in continuing with it.  My daily BS is getting more stable



sorry to hear you are having a tough time with the meds Peter. Hope the side effects are beginning to subside. But do go and speak to your GP if things are really difficult.


----------



## Peter Agambar (Feb 28, 2020)

Unfortunately,  the side effects became too bad.  Stopped Ozempic a week ago.  Some residual problems but most side effects now subside.  However,  morning BM now back up to 12 after no food and only water since 9pm.  80 units Lantus and 60 units per injection of humulin.


----------



## zoombapup (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm on Ozempic and haven't really noticed much in the side effects after the first couple of weeks of my diabetic diagnosis. I was on insulin at the start too, so didn't know what side effects were associated with that, Ozempic, or metformin.

Right now, I've got no problems with it. On the 1.0 dose and it seems fine. I guess taking the insulin helped train me on the procedure, so it doesn't freak me out at all injecting (and the needles and devices are easier). If you can get past the symptoms I definitely think its worth it. But I do want to get off it all the same.


----------

